# Happy Birthday Nicko!!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday*, and best wishes for a happy, healthy and delicious year.










Mezzaluna


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday younf fella!!:beer:


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Wishing you a very happy birthday Nicko, and all the best for the coming year.:bounce:


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Xronia Polla! Na ta ekatostisis :beer:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
I hope you're having a great day.
:beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Happy Birthday to the new guy! Hope ya stick around for awhile 

To you I drink a toast! :beer: Happy birthday and I wish for you many, many more!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

:chef: ChefTalk Founder, Chef, Website developer, all-around good guy...

*Happy Birthday!!!* :bounce:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Many happy returns, Nicko.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nicko - Enjoy your day and thank you for all the effort you put in on the site. 



Happy Birthday,


Willie


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow, you ARE young! Haven't you had this birthday already? :crazy: Just kidding (sort of ).

Have a wonderful day and a healthy year to come. Thank you for all that you do here.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Nicko. Have a good one


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Be thankful that you are not here as I would then treat you to my rendition of "Happy Birthday" and do the "Happy Birthday" dance for you. Be thankful, very, very thankful, that you are hours away!  Happy Birthday Nicko!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you everyone it feels so great to get such warm wishes from everyone here. Pete I am in the car driving now please have dance (Truffle Shuffle?) ready.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Bonne fête mon choux! May all your dreams come true!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Happy birthday Nicko.


----------

